

Facebook Delete Button - chegra84
https://ssl.facebook.com/help/contact.php?show_form=delete_account&__a=3

======
blahedo
It's _really_ nasty to put this as a top-level link in HN without explanation
---this is not an article or announcement about the Delete Button, _it is the
delete button itself_.

~~~
wwortiz
It's pretty hard to delete your account on accident it goes something like:

\- click delete

\- put password in

\- fill out recaptcha

\- confirm delete

\- don't login for 14 days

It isn't like the link is malicious but considering relevant news items a
large portion of people (on this site) want to delete their accounts it may be
quite useful.

~~~
Terretta
_on_ purpose

 _by_ accident

~~~
wwortiz
I think it's my age that causes me to say on accident by instinct as everyone
I ever grew up with has said on accident.

~~~
astrec
Callow youth: How dare you evolve our language!!

More seriously, do you make a semantic distinction between _by accident_ and
_on accident_ where the latter signifies (some) intent, or do you use _on
accident_ exclusively.

------
coryl
Why do people want _other_ people to delete their accounts along with them?
Are they trying to save us or something?

~~~
kwamenum86
Being on Facebook is only fun if other people are doing it with you. Turns out
the same holds true for being _off_ Facebook.

~~~
sliverstorm
No surprise. We are sheep. Lemmings. Geese.

Reminds me of the ol' goth thing- being non-conformists in exactly the same
way as everyone else (though the original quote was put in a better way)

------
featherless
Good to see that Hacker News has now become a place devoted almost entirely
towards griping.

~~~
gojomo
Yes, and we can never have too much sarcasm.

~~~
sliverstorm
Ironically, I can't decide if I should up-mod you because I agree with your
statement at face value, or if I should down-mod you because your sarcasm
implies the inverse

------
waxman
The "Delete your Facebook" crowd remind me of bad televangelical ministers.
Why are they trying to get other people to delete their accounts? We can save
our own souls, thanks.

------
jsz0
This submission strikes me as being incredibly condescending. Don't you think
the typical HN reader can figure this out on their own?

------
btilly
Apparently I can't view the delete button without being asked to create an
account. :-)

But even without my having created an account they know who has asked me to
friend them and use that as a hook to try to get me to sign up. That's just
creepy.

------
aresant
Traditionally facebook's "delete button" holds on to all of your information
for another 14 days and if you log back in that period your account is
restored.

Sort of like "we dare you to go cold turkey" - I'd love to know what the re-
login stats are.

~~~
sjsivak
Credit cards do the exact same thing. Sure they will deactivate it, but if you
put a charge on it for 60 days it is reactivated. This was a pain for me
because almost all my bills are automatic payments.

~~~
lpgauth
Ask for a new one and then cancel it. All those automatic payments will bounce
off the first card and you won't have that problem anymore.

~~~
zaatar
Doesn't reporting your card stolen (which is required to get a new
number/card) adversely affect your credit scores?

~~~
floatingatoll
Hasn't yet for me. Never heard of that, either. But I looked it up and that
can happen when the bank makes a mistake and lists your new card as a new line
of credit. So you could fix it through the dispute process, which is painful.
Whether the new account is "adverse" or not depends on your individual report.

------
alexitosrv
Please stop doing that...!

If somebody wants to delete his fb account is his own business. It's really
upsetting if this stupid trend evangelizing against fb keeps going on HN.

------
kostko
Does anyone know how many information gets shared with third parties if your
fb account is just disabled and not deleted?

------
krosaen
nice to know this exists, but I wouldn't use this any sooner than I'd delete
my gmail account

------
jdavid
I just wish facebook had some competition to keep them honest.

------
eli
Is this a new feature?

